# Got a new trailer trade offer! Pics



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

I got some new tires for my truck. They're worth $900-$1200 but I don't have the rims anymore so I posted them for trade on Craigslist. I got tons of offers, some cash offers etc but this trailer was the one I'm most interested in. I'd obviously have to make sides for it though. How much do you guys think this trailer is worth? I have a $600 cash offer for the tires.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

That is an extremely light duty trailer. Take the cash!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> That is an extremely light duty trailer. Take the cash!


 I looked at the tires and i mirror the quote. I recently bought a 6X10 dump double axle with brakes (it is law if your trailer has double axle to have to have brakes) 7000LBs The single axle was 5000 payload. for the extra money it was worth it for RESALE and peace of mind. I FULLY UNDERSTAND the money end of things because I bought mine CASH.NEW. Save your money and get something that is overrated LBS wise and will last till the cows come home. I just don't see this being a good trailer for trashouts, perhaps land scaping but the tires are small diameter and NO bearing buddies are on it. You'll burn up the bearings then be SOL for the day stuck on the side of the road. PLUS if you wait get something that is going to suit you better you can make dump runs while the others are cleaning and doing yard work. Wait watch and make notes of pricing and cycles. I doubt anyone is going to buy a dump trailer for their wife for christmas. So that is when yopu go in and buy it. If they wont budge on price keep working on them they will one day then you are IN. Also have them throw in a spare tire and other goodies that you want. It gives you more of a margin to work them over on.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

That thing was meant to carry a couple of sleds or quads on the weekend. That does not equal much in trash/debris weight on a weekly basis. I agree, bearings, springs would be junk in no time. Take the cash and build up a stash and buy something more appropriate. Be patient you'll find a good one. Winter is coming and there will guys selling out as it slows down


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> That thing was meant to carry a couple of sleds or quads on the weekend. That does not equal much in trash/debris weight on a weekly basis. I agree, bearings, springs would be junk in no time. Take the cash and build up a stash and buy something more appropriate. Be patient you'll find a good one. Winter is coming and there will guys selling out as it slows down





Key point............."on the weekend".


That trailer was never designed for daily use as Rich said.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright, you guys convinced me. I got another offer but it is also single axle. Should I only be looking for dual? It's a 6x10, 1.5ft sides maybe 2ft with mesh gate.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Alright, you guys convinced me. I got another offer but it is also single axle. Should I only be looking for dual? It's a 6x10, 1.5ft sides maybe 2ft with mesh gate.


Yes dual axle. They're more sturdy and easier to control in all conditions.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Get a tandem axle for sure. Getting a blowout on a single axle with a full trailer is no fun at all... Ask me how I know


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt will be along shortly to highly defend the use of single axles.


I certainly like my tandem axle trailers as they tend to ride much smoother.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Take the cash that trailer is junk. It won't handle more than 1500lb in weight


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Alright, you guys convinced me. I got another offer but it is also single axle. Should I only be looking for dual? It's a 6x10, 1.5ft sides maybe 2ft with mesh gate.


A single axle trailer has its place & it seems that at this point in your finances it might be the right option for you. You will not be able to haul the weight of a tandem, but you need to decide if it is better than no trailer at all. 

The easy way to shop for the correct trailer is to look at the wheels. The one you are looking for has a minimum of 5 lugs per wheel. If it passes that test, go on to inspecting the frame, tongue, tires & deck (in that order) to see if the rest of the trailer is in purchasable condition. 

Or, keep posting pics of your potential buy here & we'll help you make the right decision.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I bought a single axle brand new when I started and used that. Did the trick in getting us rolling, but I did break the frame 3 times on it.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Alright, you guys convinced me. I got another offer but it is also single axle. Should I only be looking for dual? It's a 6x10, 1.5ft sides maybe 2ft with mesh gate.


Always go with a dual axle. Too many chances to flip a single axle. I almost did that just riding my motorcycle up onto the quad trailer only using the quad as an anchor. Even with a heavy duty quad, it wasn't enough weight to keep the front end down. 

Was fun in only my jammies, just trying to get the bike on the trailer so we could move it to the new house. Thought it was a piece of cake, a real quick job [before all the neighbors got up] ........... boy, was I wrong. lol

Linda


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Always go with a dual axle. Too many chances to flip a single axle. I almost did that just riding my motorcycle up onto the quad trailer only using the quad as an anchor. Even with a heavy duty quad, it wasn't enough weight to keep the front end down.
> 
> Was fun in only my jammies, just trying to get the bike on the trailer so we could move it to the new house. Thought it was a piece of cake, a real quick job [before all the neighbors got up] ........... boy, was I wrong. lol
> 
> Linda


I found you! I sent in my app again. We spoke a year or two ago when I was doing just landscaping but never ended up actually working for you guys. You still have work in upstate NY?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure who you are. Work in upstate NY depends on where you are, in relation to where the work is. It can be sporadic.

Linda


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

only thing this trailer is good for is hauling your mower!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> only thing this trailer is good for is hauling your mower!


Are you referring to the one in the picture?
That trailer will NOT last long with any kind of daily use, even if it were just pulled around empty! :no:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The new normal.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW!!!!



Thats even worse than the beverly hill billies.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think your supposed to tarp that load...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think your supposed to tarp that load...




lol



Maybe they weren't done yet?




Did you take those pics?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Heck no. I've had guys run circus loads (tall) before but that set up wouldn't even have made it out of the gate for me, meaning I wouldn't have hired them. But it is becoming more common, especially in rural areas.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't mean you hired them, just that I was wondering if you had seen them in your travels.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, no. That's just a web pic.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think your supposed to tarp that load...


I think that a head stone on the hood of the car would get the point across RIP In ONE load that station wagon has carried more weight than most in a lifetime


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I saw a pickup a couple days ago loaded with scrap, it looked like a cartoon. The load went up about 10 feet and mushroomed out to the point that it was probably 10 feet wide. I couldn't believe he even got the stuff to stay like that let alone being able to drive.

I would have snapped a pic but I was more concerned with staying the hell away from him.

Oh and once I saw a suv pulling a flatbed with another suv on it. The second suv (the one being towed on the flatbed) had another trailer connected to its hitch.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Earlier this spring I saw someone that somehow got a junk car onto the truck bed of a '70s F150. It was near some scrapyards so I'm sure they were taking it in.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I saw a pickup a couple days ago loaded with scrap, it looked like a cartoon. The load went up about 10 feet and mushroomed out to the point that it was probably 10 feet wide. I couldn't believe he even got the stuff to stay like that let alone being able to drive.
> 
> I would have snapped a pic but I was more concerned with staying the hell away from him.
> 
> Oh and once I saw a suv pulling a flatbed with another suv on it. The second suv (the one being towed on the flatbed) had another trailer connected to its hitch.


That's not very safe. Yikes


----------

